
Gophercises – Coding exercises for budding gophers - sea6ear
https://gophercises.com/
======
keithnoizu
Are we using the word gophers now, my first thought was the internet protocol
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_(protocol)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_\(protocol\))

------
busfahrer
Perfect timing, just as the go exercises on Exercism have begun to feel a
little small and isolated (which is great for the beginning)

------
tscangussu
One of the best resources out there to learn Go and not only Go, but how stuff
actually works. Highly recommend.

------
ameyv
Nice!

